# Digital woodworking



## John McM (15 Sep 2007)

For anyone who doesn't yet appreciate how quick and easy Sketchup is for woodworking, watch this

http://archive-c01.libsyn.com/podcasts/ ... orking.mov


----------



## Shultzy (15 Sep 2007)

Great clip, that sure is a neat tip on getting the doors to open and close


----------



## Lord Nibbo (16 Sep 2007)

Pure brilliance, bookmarked that, I'll have to watch it two or three times though before it sinks in. :lol:


----------

